# Which brand of mono?



## Popeye (Apr 20, 2008)

Not really liking the Trilene Mono much any more. Seems they did something that increased it memory. What would you recommend for spinning reels in the 4 and 8 lb sizes. MONO ONLY, not gonna do Fluoro or braid. Well maybe braid, but I'm really wanting to stay mono.


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 20, 2008)

i really like sufix elite for mono ive use dit in 4, 6, 8, 12lb tests, and the siege in 17 and 20 lb tests without problems. i also use gamma colpolymer in 4lb for my trout reel and it works awesome.


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Apr 20, 2008)

If you don't want to go with a flouro coated like P-line flouroclear, I know this won't be popular, but I like BPS excel. Their mono is actually very good. Their clear is virtually invisible and very strong with little memory.


----------



## Nickk (Apr 20, 2008)

BlueWaterLED said:


> If you don't want to go with a flouro coated like P-line flouroclear, I know this won't be popular, but I like BPS excel. Their mono is actually very good. Their clear is virtually invisible and very strong with little memory.



I've heard great stuff about their flouro too.

On the P-Line, I have the Flouroclear on my crankbait rig and it's very nice.


----------



## Jim (Apr 20, 2008)

BlueWaterLED said:


> If you don't want to go with a flouro coated like P-line flouroclear, I know this won't be popular, but I like BPS excel. Their mono is actually very good. Their clear is virtually invisible and very strong with little memory.




I'm a fan of the excel too. I feel it stretches a little more than Trilene XL, but it is good line. You cant beat it for the price.


----------



## shortfish (Apr 21, 2008)

excel is the best mono made except it is highly visible thats the only down fall but it has very low memory and it is pretty sensitive but it looks like this __________________


----------



## redbug (Apr 21, 2008)

just get yourself some McCoy mono it is great stuff non memory at all

Wayne


----------



## Popeye (Apr 21, 2008)

I bought two 330 yd spools of the Suffix Siege BPS had a mail in rebate of $6.00 when you buy 2. I heard from an ice fishing buddy tha he uses Siege on his walleye rods and really likes it. Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Apr 21, 2008)

I used Stren lo-vis green and clear and both done a great job for 8 lb. mono line.


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Apr 21, 2008)

shortfish said:


> excel is the best mono made except it is highly visible thats the only down fall but it has very low memory and it is pretty sensitive but it looks like this __________________



Are you buying the clear or the clear blue? I agree, the clear blue looks exactly like that, the clear is virtually invisible.


----------



## russo (Apr 21, 2008)

mccoy MEAN GREEN all the way~


----------



## Defiant (Apr 23, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> I used Stren lo-vis green and clear and both done a great job for 8 lb. mono line.




Nothing like good ole Stren lo-vis green :beer:


----------

